# Bigheads



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Having trouble breaking 30 lbs. but still got two 20's and a 26 last night.  








Bank fishermen, beer, and bonfires have made hunting pretty tough lately! :-?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you go out in a boat or just do it from the shore? I just started bowfishing and dont have a boat. It is really hard to find places to shoot them without a boat!


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

We do both. Day and night. Bank hunting is fine,...sometimes better, especially when the fish are spooky. Sometimes trolling motor noise and waves slapping the boat will put them down pretty quick. Just be quiet, move slow, (you can use a light mounted to your bow,...BUT...check your state regulations on using lights),.... and be ready to identify and shoot quick. We miss a lot of fish due to so many paddlefish in the river. Shooting one of them is a big NO-NO!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow thats an ugly fish


----------

